# Calling Livingston area 2coolers



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The Livingston/Conroe freshwater get together is at hand.

For those not following the numerous threads here is the final draft. If this is old news please bear with this old man.

1. The aircon building at the Livingston State Park is reserved for June 19th. 10 AM til 9 PM.

2. Shadslinger, Meadowlark and Sunbeam have paid the rent, bought the basic item and supplies for the fish fry. There will be a mayonnaise jar for any contributions to help defer some of the cost.

3. Entry into the park must be paid per car if you do not have a yearly pass.

4. Pleas email, NOT PM, sunbeam at [email protected] if you plan to attend. Give me the number of people in your group over 12 years of age. Please in indicate if you can provide fillets to the cause and about how many. Those of you that have already emailed need not do so again. I have you in the folder.

5. On June 13th I will contact each who responded to suggest side dishes that might be brought to compliment the fish, fries and hush puppies that are previously arranged. So you gals with special talents with beans, tater salad and desserts please start to plan. By the 13th I should know within 10% of how many will need to be fed.

6. The room with tables will seat 50 people. It will be a good idea to bring those folding camp chair should any one have a few. There is ample room in front of the building.

7. The kids can swim in the pool adjoining the building or in the lake. The pool is only open if there is a life guard on duty. Normally there is a guard.
There are showers and toilets next to the pool.

8. There will be several large coolers full of ice. I am asking every group to bring their own drinks and enough extra for two others. That way there will be enough for the drop-ins and and for the kids to open one then walk off without drinking it. Or are my kids unique in that stunt?

9. Being this is Texas, I can not predict the weather. Baring a major Rita or Ike event, the meet will be a go. With the room and covered porch area we can still have a good time even if it is a little damp.

Looking forward to seeing your email in my mail box.

Regards, Sunbeam aka Jerold


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

just an entry to keep this on top of the forum. Please reply this week.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Moderator, may we have a sticky for this get together?
RT


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Still awaiting more names.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

back to the top....I sent in my name....knowing me i ll be traveling by boat....any event close to the water....and I get there by boat.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

2coolers, the get together is going to be a real hoot, I enjoy frying fish for a get together and I bet Lone Eagle can fry a mean fillet too. 
Let Sunbeam know if you are coming, and I think the penalty for a late commitment should be a chocolate pie!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

bump


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Loy, you missed your true calling... you should have been a comedian!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the sticky Mont.


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

I think we can make it. I sent an e-mail to sunbeam.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Y'all come on, this is going to be fun.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

What time is the fish fry? I'm coming back from vacation with family late friday night. so it's unpack and then drive somemore. thanks rob


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*I'm in!!*

Since I think my post caused all this commotion, of course I'll be there. Been traveling on business a lot lately, but I will be there. I'm sending my email in also
GoneFish'n:rybka:
Charlie


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I am not sure if I can make it or not, really would like to meet all of the LL guys as I live in Huntsville and am on the river or lake a good bit. I read EVERY freshwater report, good stuff. Is it ok to drop in unannounced and visit a while?


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sunbeam & SS

Do you guys need me to bring my fryer? I might even fry up some ribs for some folks.:dance:

I have plenty of fillets to bring.

Robby


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Boomhauer75 said:


> Sunbeam & SS
> 
> Do you guys need me to bring my fryer? I might even fry up some ribs for some folks.:dance:
> 
> ...


Robby, you might want to contact ShadSlinger. He ie coordinating that part. I am bringing two cookers and he is bringing one.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Boomer go ahead and bring it, it's better to have to more than you need than not enough.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sunbeam, could you post up a list of all that are planning to attend?
I would love to see who's planning to be there if it is not too much trouble.
RT


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

I have to go to an Astros game with a vendor that afternoon, but I would like to come by during the day and meet some of you guys. Doubt my wife will come but I'm sure going to give it a shot. I probably won't stay to eat, but I can come help setup if need be. 409-550-1188 is my cell number.

Jake


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> Sunbeam, could you post up a list of all that are planning to attend?
> I would love to see who's planning to be there if it is not too much trouble.
> RT


Will do, They are still responding so I'll wait until later next week. Hope I don't get that corpal tunnel thing-a-ma-jig from all the typing. About 23 2cooler plus dependent for a rough total of 90 at this point.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Can't wait!
:sheepy:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I figure that I have enough fish for about 45 people, so we need some fillet donations to help fill it out. I know Roger is bring ing some too,as we get closer we can decide how much more. I might have to find an ole crank telephone, lol!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Funny story, way back before the lake went in my dad and uncles were telephoning on the river. Game warden pulls up. My uncle throws the phone in the river. The gw steps out of his boat in about knee deep water and picks up the phone. Moral to the story: always know how deep the water is.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

I am brining fillets SS to help. The wife sais she was going to make a cobbler or 2 also.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Boomhauer75, a little later in the week we can work out how much we need and how much each will bring,...cobblers,...oohhhh.


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

I sent an e-mail to Jerold, but i am not sure if he got it as i have received no reply. I will bring the fillets from the fish we caught this weekend {about 40 fish} and i will also make some of my jalapeno & deer sausage beans. can we get some more info such as where to meet, what time do you need the fillets there? do you need anything else? I think there will be 3 of us coming. I look forward to meeting everyone. Kevin


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Git$um said:


> I sent an e-mail to Jerold, but i am not sure if he got it as i have received no reply. I will bring the fillets from the fish we caught this weekend {about 40 fish} and i will also make some of my jalapeno & deer sausage beans. can we get some more info such as where to meet, what time do you need the fillets there? do you need anything else? I think there will be 3 of us coming. I look forward to meeting everyone. Kevin


Got you down Kevin, Please PM shadslinger about the fish. Also Pm me with the amount of beans so I do not over order from other 2coolers. I will get emails or PMs out to all this afternoon asking for various side dishes.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm bringing four watermelons and probably a side dish.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Reel Time, I have a big cooler that will hold 2 deer and a decent hog, should work great for cooling 4 melons down. I'll bring it with ice and you can drop them in, a cold melon after fried fish is a real time treat!


----------



## oilfish (Jan 23, 2010)

*Oilfish heading to All star Tourney in Shepard*

Man, I hate that I will be missing the party this weekend :-( Lets hope the weather hold for the 2 coolers ya'll are going to have a blast with the story telling. I have got to represent Livingston with a mighty group of 7 & 8 year old future leaders we play Friday, Saturday, Sunday, maybe Monday & Tuesday in Shepard.

Side note I took 4 kiddos from The team over to Penwaugh Sunday evening 7 PM till dark and after the 3rd stop found a nice school of Whites in 22' and we worked them over pretty good. I love watching / teaching the kiddos and the look on there face when they finally Get It. The only sad part is we did not catch one stiper that evening.

wish us luck

Oilfish


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey guys, remember on another thread we were talking about how to identify a 2Cool boat on the water? There were numerous ideas thrown out and some thought (OK me!) a yellow ribbon on your stern light signifying the old 2 cool sticker and also remembering our armed forces would be easy identification.

So..... I took that idea and bought about 21 yards of yellow ribbon.
Come see me at the fish fry and get yours. This is my gift to my 2Cool family. Find me quickly because when it's gone, it's gone!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Reel Time, that's a great idea. I usually put my lights back in the locker shortly after daylight though. Trying to think of a way to display it when the lights are not up. I do this as I have had customers accidently damage my stern light in the past and I damaged my bow running light earlier this year chasing a catfish under a boathouse on the main lake...lol.


----------

